# Single women who like to fish and hunt



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

I think that they need to start a singles site on 2cool for those of us who would rather be fishing and hunting instead of out clubbing. Hard to find a good women around the victoria area that likes to do things outdoors. Any of them out there?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Just dont mention the Chupacabra on your first date/fishing trip.


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Thats funny.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

And who have vast experience in washing/waxing boats, 
cleaning/cooking fish, anchor handling & baiting hooks...

:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably the best test when you do find one is a winter wade for Trout. In my book that would seperate all the girls who like to fish from the real passionate women who love to fish.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The single women that hang around here are smarter than that.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

My wife always hunted with me and cleaned her own game, but she didn't like to fish. Back in the 80's, we'b been married several years and were supposed to go out one night. I got home from fishing late and had a good mess of fish to clean. She asked how long it was going to take to clean them and my answer must have been too long.

Next thing I know she has a knife and is filleting fish as pretty as you please. We got done and went out. 

She's never cleaned another fish since.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texacajun ain't exactly single but he is a good boat Ho!


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*women*

My gf is from Laos, she can out fish (but not me) clean em like an art form
and on that crazy to hot chart ,she is off the scale
we hide when the wicked witch of the east gets on her broom and rides
REMEMBER shes really good with a knife, and my nightmares dont even encompass the lorana bobbit stuff
Im talking quartered and drawn down to small pieces that will tuck away nicely in her freezer


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

If we all got women who love to fish, they would talk all of the fish to death! Then it wouldn't be fishing, it'll be scooping.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Other way around at my house. Husband will go fishing with me if I ask real pittiful like. He certainly will never clean a fish. He will bait his hook and take his fish off if he has too but he's too slow so I usually do it for him.

When I turned 21 I worked for an insurance group and one of the agents found out I loved to fish so he bought me some waders for my birthday and took me fishings several times. 

Never dawned on me to skip the clubs back then and go hang out at the boat launch -- I grew up in Corpus, would have been easy.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck. Actually I got mine to wade and throw artificial only, and to hunt doves but waterfowl was too cold for her,lol. Just a thought, if you found one that always wanted to go fish with you, when do you get to have some "me" time, or hanging out fishing/hunting with the guys and drinking a few time?


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

When I was single one of my criteria for the women I dated was for her love to fish and hunt. It took a while to find her, but I'm glad I was patient and waited until the right one came along. My wife's my best friend and we do everything together. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I taught myself how to fish . . . Daddy taught me how to tie line. He taught me how to fresh water fish - I taught him how to salt water fish. He's the only man I'll ever wait on to go fishing. He's in his 80's, so, he fishes and I clean. Once I bought my own boat, it was on. I've had my best times leaving TC Dike, crossing to the channel and heading to Stingaree's for lunch and fishing the flats on the way back in the early evening. I've caught some of my best fish when I fish by myself. The little guy who ran the bait camp at Stingaree's use to get so mad at me for heading out by myself. I use to tell him "if something happened to me on the water, that's where I wanted to be." Little did he know, I'm Coast Guard trained and kept in touch with Group Galveston on a regular basis. My next project is to learn how to dove hunt. The way things are going, I guess I be teaching myself that too. wg


----------



## deerhunter901 (May 24, 2009)

i have a women who does it all. got to love that kind of women


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I like that idea--

My answer to an add would be:

I'm single and raise my kidos--Hunt and fish with them--no time for useless clubbin--only clubbin is when the fish don't settle down and need the fish bat!

Love long walks or drives at night with the spot light--holding my SKS--trolling for Hogs!--Long nights Skinning and Quartering..............................

CJ 5's Rule!

I'm not Purdy--but still Dead Sexy! Ha!

swamp and crew


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

moganman said:


> If we all got women who love to fish, they would talk all of the fish to death! Then it wouldn't be fishing, it'll be scooping.


Lol, Like this Evinrude Commercial.... You'd have to deal with all the questions..

Evinrude Commercial


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake Tyler said:


> Lol, Like this Evinrude Commercial.... You'd have to deal with all the questions..
> 
> Evinrude Commercial


LMAO I like that commercial too... " Your not saying much this morning? Want to talk about it?" lol My wife likes to fish but no hunting.

Mike


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*My X*

My X is a pretty good fisher person. But man does she ****** about my driving. Sheesh. Couldn't even get out of the subdivision.:headknock

The rest is history....


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am happy to take her along. She is happy to be there as long as it is about 80 degrees, sunny, light breeze, and we don't leave too early or come back late. It does cut down on my cigar smokin' though.


----------



## marsmegan (Apr 14, 2010)

w0w... thats sooooo funny. LOL!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been blessed to find one that loves to do it all. Took me along time to find her but it was well worth the wait. Just got engaged to her last week! Yup had to seal the deal on this one after 2 years. It doesnt matter if Im on the tractor plowing, filling feeders, hanging stands, in the bow stand or just riding on the ranger, she never complains always smiles and keeps the cold ones coming my way!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

A little off course....but I have two daughters that are going to make an avid outdoorsman happy one day this way. My 16 yr old is highly upset with me as I am working out of state and we have not been wading mud flats. She will fish all day long, never gripe, clean the fish, and wash the boat. She has figured out how to get a twenty spot out of me for it now though. ....I guess I am contributing toward the cause. LOL.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I found me a city girl and converted her. Bout the easyist thing to do. She love so hunt and fish. Have her wade fishing and throwing arit's. She loves to go bird hunting weather it be duck, dove, geese, or whatever. Only down fall is I find myself buying her new things than me. In the past year she has a new rod reel, new shotgun, new waders, etc. I still have the same ole' stuff ive been using for the past 5 years.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Talk about a sausage fest.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*You are the wisest young man I know!*

:cheers:


moganman said:


> If we all got women who love to fish, they would talk all of the fish to death! Then it wouldn't be fishing, it'll be scooping.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I think there was a thread on match making a while back and Mont shot it down. More of a hassle...

BTW, All single women are welcomed on my boat... no charge for gas..LOL


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I wonder*

if anyone has ever tried a shock or bark collar in a case like that?



Blake Tyler said:


> Lol, Like this Evinrude Commercial.... You'd have to deal with all the questions..
> 
> Evinrude Commercial


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Taking applications. Can provide info about boat and ranch upon request. :dance:


----------

